#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Gaat Bose nu dan toch voor echte PA speakers?

## frederic

Ze brengen een Array systeem uit: Bose Roommatch array
Blijkbaar redelijk indrukwekkend. Heeft iemand dit al gehoord?

----------


## Fridge

Ik vind het idee eigenlijk wel heel aardig: door de vele beschikbare afstralingspatronen een mooie match voor de ruimte kunnen bieden. Mijn eerste gedachte is dan wel: voor installatie zou zoiets nog kunnen, als verhuurder is het niet erg kostenefficient om genoeg kasten in voorraad te hebben om meerdere situaties aan te kunnen.

----------


## showband

laat mij eens raden.
_"revolutionair concept"?
"Bose® patent"
"overal de beste oplossing"?
"uniek technology"?
"vervangt elk denkbaar systeem"
"hetzelfde geluid in de hele zaal"?
"speciale subwoofers nodig bij de kasten die äls full range verkocht worden?_

wat in werkelijkheid een 20 jaar te late kopie van een beamsteering array is?

ik dacht trouwens dat een bandje met _Bose® patented PAS systemen_ het ultiem beste geluid had voor alle zalen tot en met theaters aan toe? (Met alleen het probleem dat de natuurwetten het niet wilden geloven)

ah ik zie het al, bij deze kunnen ze "_interference-free acoustic summation_" doen van de aparte drivers in een kast. Het is toch wat.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frederic

> laat mij eens raden.
> _"revolutionair concept"?
> "Bose® patent"
> "overal de beste oplossing"?
> "uniek technology"?
> "vervangt elk denkbaar systeem"
> "hetzelfde geluid in de hele zaal"?
> "speciale subwoofers nodig bij de kasten die äls full range verkocht worden?_
> 
> ...



En U weet dat allemaal te vertellen, zonder het systeem gehoord te hebben?

Straf is dat.

Ik weet 1 ding: hun versterkers die ze de laatste 5 jaar gemaakt hebben zijn fantastisch en klinken als een bel.
Als die speakers van het zelfde kaliber zijn, zouden we wel eens raar kunnen opkijken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Kan je wel uit de droom helpen dat die speakers zeker niet van hetzelfde kaliber zijn...
Heb ze in Frankfurt al mogen aanschouwen, is een bijzonder ontwerp waar ik toen al mijn twijfels over had.
Maar de marketing machine van Bose geeft er iig wel weer een mooie draai aan.

----------


## frederic

http://www.truineer.be/nl/sint-truid...ountryfestival

----------


## bones2001

> http://www.truineer.be/nl/sint-truid...ountryfestival



Zeer indrukwekkend verhaal, ik ga gelijk een offerte aanvragen, :Cool:

----------


## RayM

Eerst horen in een live situatie en dan oordelen?

----------


## Robert H

42 verschillende kastjes, te gek...

Systeemtechnici kunnen nu gewoon voor iedere klus kijken welke karakteristieken ze nodig denken te hebben en daar de juiste speaker voor pakken. Beetje jammer dat je tijdens een gemiddelde clubtour nu tien trailers met speakers mee moet zeulen, maar wel héél erg 2014...

Ik moet altijd zo lachen om fabrikanten die dé oplossing hebben voor een probleem waar nog nooit iemand van wakker heeft gelegen. Natuurlijk kun je je speakers aanpassen op de klus, dat doen we ook met conventionele systemen. Maar het idee van een array is nu juist dat je meer controle over je set hebt in uiteenlopende situaties. Komen zij aanzetten met 42 verschillende array-modules!!!  Tweeënveertig!!!

----------


## NesCio01

> Ze brengen een Array systeem uit: Bose Roommatch array
> Blijkbaar redelijk indrukwekkend. Heeft iemand dit al gehoord?



[offtopic]

Ik ben niet zo'n rigger, maar denk wel te zien dat de truss niet niet echt
veilig lijkt te hangen.

Verder kwam ik deze foto van een kerk in Spijkenisse tegen.





ook Bose!

[/off topic]

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hey Sander,
> 
> Stond een nogal uit de kluiten gewassen installatie met 6x Roommatch  dubbel 18''en 4x Roommatch dubbel 15'' als cluster op het podium. Het mid-hoog werd gedaan met 4x Roommatch per kant. Verder nog 2x dubbel 15'' en 2x roommatch als DJ monitor en hier en daar in de zaal bij bar en balkon nog wat verspreid Roommatch. Alles aangestuurd met Bose PM8500 versterkers. Zestien stuks.



Wel heel erg veel kasten voor zo'n zaal... De set die er stond was al zwaar overpowered en slechts half zo groot als dit systeem. Dat het laag wel goed komt is dus niet zo gek maar ben ook vooral benieuwd naar de totale klank, had het systeem het 'wauw! Dit klinkt goed! effect'?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik zou dat anders doen. Draai een en ander aan demo muziek uit een fatsoenlijk bestand of CD en laat daarna de DJ z'n ding doen met de toelichting dat dit gebruikelijk is in die scene.



Amen, ik heb een paar keer een klus gehad waar ook een dj bij stond met pio mixer, het verschil met (ook) mp3 uit een denon HC4500 en een goede mixer was schokkend.

----------


## Jordydv

@MusicXtra


Een collega van mij is dit jaar meerdere dagen aanwezig geweest in de panama tijdens de avonden zelf. Het geluid scheen veel meer "in je face" te zijn dan de andere jaren samen met een flinke dosis laag. Nou is die persoon niet 100% technisch onderlegd dus op het moment dat ik hem liet nadenken over het aantal kasten dat er aanwezig was begon hij het ook wel veel te vinden. Verder kon hij zeggen dat de booth monitor wel flink verbeterd is.


Meer dan dit kan ik je ook niet vertellen, maar hij hoorde dit systeem toch liever dan het oude systeem. Ik weet dat het niet echt een review is zoals een tech 'm graag ziet, maar bezoekers denken tegenwoordig ook aan de "in je face beleving".

----------


## qvt

Het volume is vaak een groot onderdeel van die "in your face" beleving, dus je weet het niet zonder het zelf te beluisteren :-)

----------


## Jordydv

Klopt, die persoon heeft ook beide systemen meegemaakt dus die kan de vergelijking wel trekken. Onderdeel van die "in your face" was ook het diepgaande laag en de strakke bassen, en dat hoeft niet persé iets met volume te maken hebben maar meer met het feit met wat er op je afkomt :-)!

----------


## Kasper

> had het systeem het 'wauw! Dit klinkt goed! effect'?



Hallo Sander,

Dat lukt bij mij niet met MP3 in een lege zaal.  Maar ik raak er wel van overtuigd dat Roommatch dat in zich heeft. Nogmaals: als ik mijn bezoek aan Figi - mooi getailleerd mid-hoog, bv. een erg zuivere zangstem - combineer met de Panama demo- strak diep-laag - dan heb ik nu een aardige indruk. 

Een collega van me is 's avonds nogmaals in Panama geweest tijdens het event en deze, erg kritische luisteraar, was onder de indruk van het systeem. Wel vond hij dat er op erg hoog volume gedraaid werd. 

Dat er veel kasten stonden voor de grootte van de zaal is volgens mij niet zo gek voor een club-systeem. Bijvoorbeeld hier in Brothers Festival Dome staat/hangt  in de clubzaal 8x dubbel 18"' en 8x toppen voor de dansvloer en ook diverse kasten voor balkon, bar en dergelijke. (Coda Audio). Formaat van de dansvloer is er nauwelijks groter. 

Groet,
Kasper

n.b We hadden helaas niet de mogelijkheid nog even naar Roest te komen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Enig idee wat de set zoals die in Panama stond zou moeten kosten?

----------


## Kasper

> Enig idee wat de set zoals die in Panama stond zou moeten kosten?



Bij benadering zou je dit ook zelf  kunnen bepalen. Je weet nu immers wat er zo ongeveer gebruikt is en prijzen van de apparatuur zullen ongetwijfeld op het net te vinden zijn. Bose stelt dat de prijzen concurrerend zijn.

Wat zo'n systeem in de praktijk kost kan ik niet zeggen. Dat zal afhankelijk zijn van de voorwaarden en condities die je afspreekt. In die zin zal Bose niet afwijken van andere merken.

Er waren/zijn mensen benieuwd naar de prestaties van dit systeem. Ik was in de gelegenheid het te beluisteren, doe dat kritisch, en wil hier mijn ervaringen met belangstellenden delen. Alhoewel ik goed besef dat prijs belangrijk is heb ik regelmatig forum onderwerpen volledig uit de bocht zien vliegen. Daar wil ik niet aan mee doen.  Hoe de uiteindelijke kostprijs  tot stand komt en dan vooral het ontbreken aan informatie daarover maakt de discussie hierover troebel.

Ik heb begrip dat het voor jou niet echt leuk is dat Panama tijdens dit ADE de zaal verhuurt voor een demo. 
Maar ben jij nog in de gelegenheid geweest te luisteren?

Groet,
Kasper

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

En dat is nou net de kracht van Bose, dit is pure marketing. De feestdagen komen eraan en dan gaan ook de meeste mensen weer misschien op pad voor een setje voor de woonkamer. Deze mensen zijn weer een keer extra getriggerd door het goede van Bose en hebben het weer gezien dus kopen straks weer sneller een Bose setje  :Wink: 

Ik zou persoonlijk eerder een stortbak van de Weverwijk oid bestellen  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb begrip dat het voor jou niet echt leuk is dat Panama tijdens dit ADE de zaal verhuurt voor een demo. 
> Maar ben jij nog in de gelegenheid geweest te luisteren?
> 
> Groet,
> Kasper



Mij zit het niet in de weg, de set die er staat is nog uit mijn Vision Acoustics tijd en ik ben er al in geen jaren meer geweest.
Zelf ben ik niet in de gelegenheid geweest te gaan luisteren, net ff te druk met mijn eigen feestjes bij Roest. :P

----------


## Jordydv

Voor de liefhebber

----------


## jadjong



----------


## desolation

tis leuk dat je nog wat met het podium kan op die manier  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## qvt

hahaha wat een spul dit, in Panama stonden toch ook wel een bands ed. ?!

----------


## T.O.P.

> Mij zit het niet in de weg, de set die er staat is nog uit mijn Vision Acoustics tijd en ik ben er al in geen jaren meer geweest.
> Zelf ben ik niet in de gelegenheid geweest te gaan luisteren, net ff te druk met mijn eigen feestjes bij Roest. :P




Toch grappig om te zien dat je je bijzonder druk maakt over het feit dat Bose hier een set demoot, alsmede het budget,  en vanzelf over het feit dat anderen zich uitlaten over de wijze van marketing van Bose...

----------


## speakertech

> Toch grappig om te zien dat je je bijzonder druk maakt over het feit dat Bose hier een set demoot, alsmede het budget,  en vanzelf over het feit dat anderen zich uitlaten over de wijze van marketing van Bose...



Je moet maar denken dat je ook vaste klanten niet voor eeuwig hebt. Soms een kennis, een ander poppetje in een organisatie en hoppakee men gaat ergens anders shoppen.
Zo ben ik ook uitermate tevreden klanten na jaren kwijt geraakt. Er komen gelukkig ook weer nieuwe klanten bij en dat duurt weer een tijd eer dat ze op je uitgekeken zijn.

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

> Toch grappig om te zien dat je je bijzonder druk maakt over het feit dat Bose hier een set demoot, alsmede het budget,  en vanzelf over het feit dat anderen zich uitlaten over de wijze van marketing van Bose...



Wat ik al schreef; ben er in geen jaren geweest dus dat boeit me niet echt meer.
Ik verbaas me meer over het Bose systeem, voor een dubbel 10" systeem is het wel heel erg groot, in een club als Panama vind ik het op z'n zachtst gezegd nogal misplaatst en gewoon foeilelijk, helemaal in vergelijking met de VA set.

----------


## drbeat

> voor een dubbel 10" systeem is het wel heel erg groot




Is dat systeem 10 inch?? dan zijn het wel erg grote kasten in verhouding voor wat je aan de voorkant er van ziet... diep zijn ze eerlijkheidshalve niet. zeker gezien de concurentie... 
Ik heb ook het idee dat het rigingsysteem dusdanig is uitgedacht dat het allemaal met kop en kont tegen elkaar geplaatst MOET worden.. ik ga nu wel begrijpen waarom je 24 verschillende kasten nodig zou hebben.... de inhoud enz. blijft het zelfde... alleen de vorm cq het aantal graden van de hoeken van de kast veranderd. 

Ik denk overigens dat het geen slecht syteem is, en dat het prima zal werken en klinken mits goed ingeregeld. 
Ik heb het destijds ook beluisterd, zoals hiervoor al beschreven maar ik liep er niet warm voor.... maar dat kan zeer zeker liggen aan de systeemtech, en de geluidstech op die dag..

Mijn bedenkingen zijn dan ook sterk gestoeld op: er zal met een prijs gelijk systeem cq concurerent systeem veel meer uit te halen zijn t.o.v. het Bose systeem. En zelfs de inrichting en rigging kan veel gemakkelijker daarmee. 

Ik ben 1 keer in Panama geweest maar ik heb nou niet het idee dat daar nu met een Linearrey zo veel meer te halen is... ik denk dat je daar misschien wel veel meer problemen mee op je hals haalt dan dat je er mee oplost..
Heb in die jaren dat ik in het muziekwereldje rond stap ook veel zaken gezien, het kwam ook net in dat men deze systemen bij voorbeeld in grotere discotheken ging hangen, of zelfs bij tentfeesten inzet kende. 
Vaak was het geluid daarvan veel slechter dan een normaal top sub systeem of dikke EAW set. In mijn ogen Puur omdat het systeem meer problemen erbij genereerde dan dat er uiteindelijk mee opgelost werden..
Je kunt zo'n set simpelweg niet ergens zo domweg neerknallen en opstapelen en maar denken dat je het altijd maar goed klinkend hebt... dat lukt zelfs met een Top Sub systeempje soms al moeizaam en zul je kunst en vliegwerk moeten verrichten om het goed te laten klinken.

Ik denk dat het voor de NITWIT klant ( en die zijn er genoeg), waar Bose door de Thuis HIFI hoog wordt aangeslagen eerder een stukje "trots" en "Kijk mij nu" een Bose systeem hebben verhaal wordt, dan dat er echt een goed doordacht en klinkend systeem wordt geplaatst... 

Maar dat is mijn visie hierop....

----------


## frederic

Prozac doet precies goeie zaken door dit topic  :Smile:

----------


## Tofke78

> Niet in gebruik, maar wel uitgebreid gaan luisteren bij Sander.



Sorry voor de late reactie.  Wa waren jouw bevindingen?

----------


## T.O.P.

> Niet in gebruik, maar wel uitgebreid gaan luisteren bij Sander.







> Sorry voor de late reactie.  Wa waren jouw bevindingen?



Ge zijt Bose wezen luisteren bij Sander?





> Prozac doet precies goeie zaken door dit topic



Ik verwacht nochtans meer een verslavingswaarschuwing...

----------


## desolation

Maakt Bose dan een Prospect set? 


Mijn bevindingen:
Klankmatig héél sterk, zowel de coax kastjes als de Prospect. Coaxen hun throw is uiteraard korter, maar zelfs uit de 12" komt een behoorlijke power en laag uit. De Prospect is een kanon, wat er uit zo'n stackje komt is echt indrukwekkend. Afwerking is top. Componenten (zowel drivers als de powersoft modules) zijn meer dan top.
Kort gezegd: waar de meesten systemen als conclusie een "ja, maar..." krijgen hadden Sander zijn kastjes gewoon een "ja."

----------


## T.O.P.

> Maakt Bose dan een Prospect set?



Of Sander maakt 802's??
Maar sorry, ik was me ontschoten dat het niet over Bose hoefde te gaan in een Bose-thread.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tofke78

> Ge zijt Bose wezen luisteren bij Sander?
> 
> 
> 
> Ik verwacht nochtans meer een verslavingswaarschuwing...



Neen, ik ga volgende week luisteren naar zijn prospect-systeem. Maar was al benieuwd naar ervaringen van gebruikers/luisteraars.  Het is namelijk een hele trip voor mij en hoop dan ook dat het de moeite is...

----------


## Tofke78

> Maakt Bose dan een Prospect set? 
> 
> 
> Mijn bevindingen:
> Klankmatig héél sterk, zowel de coax kastjes als de Prospect. Coaxen hun throw is uiteraard korter, maar zelfs uit de 12" komt een behoorlijke power en laag uit. De Prospect is een kanon, wat er uit zo'n stackje komt is echt indrukwekkend. Afwerking is top. Componenten (zowel drivers als de powersoft modules) zijn meer dan top.
> Kort gezegd: waar de meesten systemen als conclusie een "ja, maar..." krijgen hadden Sander zijn kastjes gewoon een "ja."



Ok bedankt.  Nu ben ik nog meer benieuwd want de set die we momenteel gebruiken is al super... :-)  Alleen zijn we langzaam aan het overstappen naar het concept "alles in een".  Is sneller en makkelijker op te bouwen en makkelijker wat vervoer betreft.

----------


## Kasper

Gisteravond bij toeval Film gekeken in Figi. The Fury. Geluid 100% in orde. Mooi diep vol strak laag. Indrukwekkend. Laag zoals laag moet zijn. 

Groet,
Kasper

----------


## Outline

> Een merk met een smaakje zal het in NL echt niet snel (meer)
> voor elkaar krijgen, tenzij je iemand hebt die het goed in de markt
> weet te zetten, en dat lukt slechts een enkeling.
> 
> 
> Grtz
> 
> Nes







> Zolang de 'grote' jongens (en meiden..;-)) binnen de PA wereld geen endorsement KRIJGEN van Bose, BA, PL Audio, TW Audio enz. zullen ze bij de serieuze mensen toch nog vaak uitleg moeten geven. Ik wil je niet afzeiken Sander, maar je begrijpt denk wel wat ik bedoel.
> 
> Ik zeg hier ook niet mee dat de genoemde merken slecht zijn! Maar voor dat je een grote techneut een keer een andere weg in wil laten slaan...



De grap wil dat ik afgelopen winter bezig ben geweest om TW bij een andere importeur te krijgen (van een merk dat gelijkenis toont met mijn naam hier en ook iets met bepaalde 'brothers' uit de USA heeft) maar dat dat feestje niet door ging omdat die persoon eerst een grote zak geld wilde zien. En als je dat als TW niet kan/wil bieden...

Feit blijft dat ze al jaren verkeerd zitten bij M-Works en dat ze het ondertussen ook wel weten maar dat ook daar niet het kwartje door wil vallen.

Overigens was ik laatst op een beurs in de Jaarbeurs en daar kwam ik alleen maar kastjes van Omnitronic (PAS-210 II) en DAP (dubbele 5" met afgeplakt logo) tegen. Mixert was een antieke (1e model) O1V. Over afschrijven en terugverdienen gesproken...

Toko in kwestie heeft vroeger altijd Audio Performance voor die klussen gebruikt...

----------


## T.O.P.

> Een eigenschap van bose topics is dat je op de duur de meest zotte posts begint te lezen.







> Het is op dit forum heel gebruikelijk om nogal af te dwalen hoor!







> Wat me opvalt, telkens wanneer hier op dit forum een Bose onderwerp wordt gestart, die draad in een paar dagen 4-5 pagina's telt met gepikeerde reacties. 
> Een Bose onderwerp: gegarandeerd succes.







> Prozac doet precies goeie zaken door dit topic







> Ik verwacht nochtans meer een verslavingswaarschuwing...







> Een andere eigenschap is dat uiteindelijk de nieuwe posts de tekst " maar we dwalen af" zullen bevatten ... dit pas na het noemen van minstens 5 andere merken, types, en locaties.









> De grap wil dat ik afgelopen winter bezig ben geweest om TW bij een andere importeur te krijgen (van een merk dat gelijkenis toont met mijn naam hier en ook iets met bepaalde 'brothers' uit de USA heeft) maar dat dat feestje niet door ging omdat die persoon eerst een grote zak geld wilde zien. En als je dat als TW niet kan/wil bieden...
> 
> Feit blijft dat ze al jaren verkeerd zitten bij M-Works en dat ze het ondertussen ook wel weten maar dat ook daar niet het kwartje door wil vallen.
> 
> Overigens was ik laatst op een beurs in de Jaarbeurs en daar kwam ik alleen maar kastjes van Omnitronic (PAS-210 II) en DAP (dubbele 5" met afgeplakt logo) tegen. Mixert was een antieke (1e model) O1V. Over afschrijven en terugverdienen gesproken...
> 
> Toko in kwestie heeft vroeger altijd Audio Performance voor die klussen gebruikt...



Past U wel op? U noemt nu weer 6 nieuwe merken, daar gaat iemand wel niet vrolijk worden, verwacht ik...

----------


## qvt

Minder etteren en meer positieve bijdrage's leveren meneer/mevrouw T.O.P. Dit wordt heel snel heel vervelend!

----------


## Outline

> Minder etteren en meer positieve bijdrage's leveren meneer/mevrouw T.O.P. Dit wordt heel snel heel vervelend!



+1. En dan ben ik pas net een dag terug op het forum!

----------


## T.O.P.

> Minder etteren en meer positieve bijdrage's leveren meneer/mevrouw T.O.P. Dit wordt heel snel heel vervelend!



Als positief over Bose zijn als etteren uitgelegd wordt, ik moest mijn heil dan maar snel ergens anders zoeken...

----------


## qvt

> Als positief over Bose zijn als etteren uitgelegd wordt, ik moest mijn heil dan maar snel ergens anders zoeken...



Positief zijn over Bose heb ik geen problemen mee, maar al je andere quote's en jezelf dan wederom citeren is niet tof.

----------


## T.O.P.

ah, daar wringt men de schoen. 
Slechts 15 andere merken analyseren, zowel van importeursverdrag als van klank en gebruik is dan wel toegestaan, volgens U?

----------


## MusicXtra

Krijg bij deze discussie een déja vu gevoel.... Iets wat begint met een L en eindigt met eo. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## desolation

Een lichte wafel in Milka-chocolade?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een lichte wafel in Milka-chocolade?



Nope, dit keer een Amerikaanse herrie banaan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.O.P.

Bose in chocolade vorm ? :Embarrassment:  :Smile:  :Frown:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frederic

> Nope, dit keer een Amerikaanse herrie banaan.



Jij lijkt me eerder op hete kolen te lopen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Jij lijkt me eerder op hete kolen te lopen.



Licht toe???

----------


## Outline

Het lijkt mij tijd voor een slotje te worden....

----------


## frederic

> Het lijkt mij tijd voor een slotje te worden....



Slotje, waarom? Er is nog niemand gepasseerd met een degelijk review over dit Bose systeem.
Of zijn de voorlopig goeie resultaten van Bose wat te netelig voor U?

----------


## Outline

Sommige mensen zullen het ook nooit snappen...

De referentie die Sander maakt zou je genoeg moeten zeggen!

----------


## frederic

> Sommige mensen zullen het ook nooit snappen...
> 
> De referentie die Sander maakt zou je genoeg moeten zeggen!



'Sander' spreekt alleen voor eigen winkel. Dat zeg me genoeg.

----------


## T.O.P.

http://youtu.be/dHRXGaF0teQ 
ik kan een kleine reclame billijken, edoch in een Bose onderwerp de gehele Prospect-lijn analyseren? U Hollanders had dan altijd Achemeneu als begeleider...

----------


## teunos

> 'Sander' spreekt alleen voor eigen winkel. Dat zeg me genoeg.



Tuurlijk spreekt Sander voor eigen winkel, waarom zou je dat niet doen als Luidspreker fabrikant?

Over het systeem van Bose zie ik hem echter geen enkel verwijt maken o.i.d. behalve een opbouwende mening.
De vision acoustic set die voorheen hier stond (begrijp ik dat goed?) die is weliswaar door Sander ontworpen, maar Vision acoustics heeft al geruime tijd niks meer met Sander te maken, dus kan ik me voorstellen dat het hem vrij weinig interesseert wat daar verder mee gebeurd.
Als hij nu zijn BA set aan het promoten was op een forum over de Bose set, had je een punt. Dat punt heb je helaas echter niet. 
@edit: ik heb even terug gelezen, en hij is inderdaad niet degene die BA aanhaalt, behalve dat hij inderdaad een foto post van zijn eigen setje om aan te geven dat hij zelf niet naar het Bose systeem kon gaan luisteren de dag dat Bose het systeem Demo-de.

Dus stop a.u.b. iedereen met het zoeken van tweede agenda's etc. Die zullen er vast wel zijn, maar heeft verder (nog) geen invloed gehad op het verloop van dit draadje. Opbouwende kritiek graag en reageer anders niet.

De referentie die sander maakte is richting het LEO topic, wat is gesloten wegens mensen die meer aan het modder gooien dan inhoudelijke discussie aan het voeren waren over een product. Als je dat topic hebt gemist, begrijp ik dat je de referentie niet snapt. Verder zit er niets achter gok ik zo.

Over het Bose systeem, ik vind het ook inderdaad een vrij locht systeem voor de ruimte. Ik ben er wel eens geweest en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een dergelijk systeem de ideale oplossing is voor deze ruimte. Overigens heb ik het systeem niet gehoord, en het zal best goed (kunnen) klinken, maar je houdt om te beginnen al geen podium meer over. Dus echt praktisch kan het niet zijn.

----------


## Hitvision

Een tipisch geval van Amen....

----------


## Outline

> 'Sander' spreekt alleen voor eigen winkel. Dat zeg me genoeg.



Nee hoor, Sander refereert aan een topic waar Teunos ook aan refereert.





> Krijg bij deze discussie een déja vu gevoel.... Iets wat begint met een L en eindigt met eo.







> Nope, dit keer een Amerikaanse herrie banaan.



Dit topic is een van de topics geweest (samen met het 'Anouk in Zig***ome'-topic) die afgelopen jaar (zo ongeveer) een en ander hier opgeschud hebben. En voordat ook dit topic weer verzandt in zo'n topic, zie ik er graag een slotje op.

Wat betreft de Bose-set waar het hier om gaat (en naar mijn idee ook al langere tijd op de markt is) kan ik kort zijn: Voor wat er in zit is het te lomp en door de grote variatie afstraalhoeken en wegens niet rider-vriendelijk zie ik maar een enkele verhuurtoko er in investeren. Voor vaste installaties geldt hetzelfde. Daarnaast ben ook ik van mening dat als de verwachtingen op dezelfde manier ingelost worden als alle voorgaande systemen, dat het in de praktijk tegen zal vallen. Met daarbij de nevenopmerking dat er kleinere systemen zijn die dezelfde prestaties kunnen leveren.

Dat, met daarnaast dat de gun-factor van aanbesteder, de marketing en verkooptactieken van de importeur en wat er aan korting wordt weggeven ook meetellen. Want we weten allemaal dat de geboden korting bij prestigieuze projecten enorm flexibel kan zijn!

----------


## Jordydv

Outline, ik had het niet verwacht maar je slaat de plank momenteel volledig mis. Je zeikt bose flink af op alle punten BEHALVE de klank, en laat dat nou juist de essentie van dit topic zijn. Ik snap je punten heel goed maar het is wel enorm kort door de bocht....

----------


## frederic

Inderdaad, mijn initiële vraag was naar bevindingen van mensen die het systeem hebben gehoord.
Er wordt hier vooral afgezeikt door mensen die het systeem niet hebben gehoord of kennen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Inderdaad, mijn initiële vraag was naar bevindingen van mensen die het systeem hebben gehoord.
> Er wordt hier vooral afgezeikt door mensen die het systeem niet hebben gehoord of kennen.



Kennelijk heeft Bose in het verleden al zo vaak niet waar gemaakt wat ze beloofden dat niemand het de moeite waard vindt om ernaar te gaan luisteren...
En ja, ik spreek voor eigen winkel, en heb, met als referentie mijn eigen line-array, zo mijn bedenkingen.
Een kast van ruim 40*99*60 cm met een max SPL van 121 dB en een belastbaarheid van 500 Watt voor het laag is nou niet bepaald indrukwekkend te noemen.
Zet daar 30*62*62 cm, een max SPL van 136 dB en een belastbaarheid van 1400 Watt voor mijn eigen systeem tegenover en je snapt vast waarom ik al vrij snel het idee krijg dat de marketing afdeling van Bose hier een 'mission impossible' heeft om de markt van pro-audio te gaan veroveren.

----------


## Jordydv

Maar als het goed klinkt dan is het goed toch? Naar mijn idee wordt er juist altijd gepreekt dat je niet op opgegeven waardes af moet gaan en juist moet luisteren hoe iets klinkt.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jadjong

Een kast die 2x zo groot en zwaar is als de concurrent(D&B Q1) en, op papier, minder hard gaat is niet iets waarmee je klanten naar een demo lokt. Een vergelijkbare kast wat formaat en gewicht betreft is een LA K2 of D&B J8, die gaan alleen wel 10dB harder.
De Bose kast is duidelijk bedoelt voor permanente installatie, maar wanneer ik 3x zoveel kasten nodig heb voor dezelfde SPL als de concurrent zal ik als installateur niet snel langs fietsen voor een offerte.
Het enige technische voordeel wat Bose met dit systeem biedt is variabele spreiding in het horizontale vlak. Ik ben benieuwd of dat voldoende is om klanten toch een offerte aan te laten vragen.

----------


## BJD

Toevallig heb ik een paar keer mogen werken met dit systeem. Het idee van de variabele horizontale en verticale openingshoeken werkt in de praktijk goed en de klank is mijns inziens ook prima in orde. Rustig en open. Het top-hoog vindt ik persoonlijk wat minder mooi. Is deels ook iets wat wordt veroorzaakt door de standaard presets die er bij zitten. Voor mijn gevoel heb je wel relatief veel kasten nodig tov de geluidsdruk die het produceert, zoals hier als eerder theoretisch werd benaderd. De grote kastvorm wordt denk ik veroorzaakt doordat bose alles vanaf 500Hz uit de hoogdrivers haalt en ze daardoor een vrij grote hoorn nodig hebben. Waarschijnlijk ook icm het feit dat ze relatief veel verschillende openingshoeken hebben met maar 1 standaardbreedte voor de kast. Het voordeel daarvan is wel dat het crossoverpunt niet "in" je vocalgebied zit wat de klank daarvan ten goede komt. Overigens heb ik geen aandelen oid er in / verkoop ik het niet  :Embarrassment: . Maar ik ben wel van mening dat het wel op een aantal plaatsen (auditoria / theater) zijn prima geschikt is. En voor een aantal toepassingen (hardere rock / verhuur) totaal niet geschikt is.

*ook weer terug, eens kijken voor hoelang  :Smile: *

----------

